
When surgery is just a stitch-up - DanBC
https://amp.theguardian.com/science/2017/aug/20/when-surgery-is-just-a-stitch-up-placebo-effect
======
DanBC
The title isn't very good.

This article is about the ineffectiveness of a bunch of surgery, and why those
surgeries appear to be effective.

------
Thev00d00
Link to an AMP page?

